# movie streaming boxes/services



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

as all vidio rental shops in my area is closing, I'm thinking of moving from bluray to streaming .

gear in my man cave : jvc dila 350 pj, quality screen, onkyo processor, oppo bluray, carver amps, diy speakers and subs.

im NOT cpu clever and don't want something that takes a lot of fiddling 
any box or mediacentre(if that is usable for streaming services) that will do full hd and true hd sound at a price of max 1000 usd?


best regards

panduro


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

panduro said:


> as all vidio rental shops in my area is closing, I'm thinking of moving from bluray to streaming .
> 
> gear in my man cave : jvc dila 350 pj, quality screen, onkyo processor, oppo bluray, carver amps, diy speakers and subs.
> 
> ...


Give AppleTV a try, it's $100, and if you hate it, no big loss. It's now 1080p, audio is Dolby Digital (no TrueHD), and that's about what you'll find in streamers. The Apple TV user interface is one of the better ones, and their quality is usually consistent and beats Netflix (though you get Netflix via Apple TV too) and Amazon. 

However, Roku 3 and Chromecast each have their points as well. You can buy all three for less than your $1000 target...way less...and try them out. Setup is easy with any of them, they all need at least a WiFi connection to the internet, wired is better. I lean to Apple TV for the interface and the ability to integrate it into a control system. The Roku uses an RF remote, so I can't control it with a third party system, haven't tried Chromecast.

*A good overall review of all of them is here.*

The other option is an HTPC, basically a computer set up to deal just with media. So many options, so little time, and you pretty much have to be ready to plug and play...and play...and play...and play to get them just right. Possibilities exist on Apple Mac, Windows and Linux platforms. Not the cheapest way to get there in either money or time or frustration though.


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Gazoink, 
thank for your reply, its much appreciated as i know nothing about the subject…

i think ill look at roku and apple tv as fiddling gear in my house ends up under my angry shoes 

best regards

panduro


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to agree, Apple TV is probably one of the easiest to use and works very well.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Surely the Oppo has a Netflix app at the very least.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Roku 3 does the job for me.


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

just visited a friend who has apple tv, its ok but the quality is a bit lacking compared to blu rays.

but i guys apple tv with netflix will have to do those times i don't get near bluerays 

thanks you all for your answers, it really is appreciated.

panduro


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd just use your OPPO, there are quite a few streaming apps available on it including Netflix.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Netflix apps are quite variable on different devices. Some work well, like the Roku and Apple TV, others are quite clunky, like some BD players, AVRs, and TVs. You'll want to try the dedicated boxes. 

Netflix has a more limited library of current films than the iTunes Store, but a better selection of older films and TV shows.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

panduro said:


> Hey Gazoink,
> thank for your reply, its much appreciated as i know nothing about the subject… <snip>
> 
> best regards
> panduro


Same here, much appreciated to Gazoink and company! About to dip my toes in streaming waters, and everyone's tips have me wanting to rush home and dive in!

Right now I don't even know what my current devices are capable of. It seems the OPPO BDP-95, Sony PS3, and Panasonic TC-P55ST60 TV all have unique and overlapping options. Let the playing begin!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The PS3 is actually a pretty decent streaming unit. I prefer it to anything else I've used.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you just want to dip your toes in the stream just about any 'smart ' device is good enough to try out a service to see what quality you will get.
I use Roku 3 as my streaming appliance and it works very well.
Earlier in the thread it was stated the Roku uses a RF remote, that's true but it also works on IR without any issues so a Harmony IR universal remote work with it.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

nova said:


> The PS3 is actually a pretty decent streaming unit. I prefer it to anything else I've used.


I like the PS3 pretty good.
It's fully capable for video and audio.
I have a Logitech IR/RF unit so I don't have to have a controller out to watch "TV".
It doesn't bother me to wait for the PS to boot, but wifey greatly prefers the instant on of the Roku.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I have used plex, Apple TV and the PS3. Whilst the PS3 is better on the 7.1 sound, I really like how seem less the Apple TV is to use. Plus I really like the lay out better than the PS3. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

In have Chosen to go with Apple tv 1080, havnet connected it yet, as work and other projects have taken most of my time.
So my end system Will be:
, oppo 93' onkyo 5508', Apple tv and an ipad for controller... 
Will write back when i have Got it going...
Best regards
Panduro


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a Synology NAS with 6 TB of storage for $899. It has the capability to download and stream Bluray files... Your Oppo will stream directly from it ...

The Synology software is very easy to use and also does many other functions and utilities... I highly recommend this product...

http://www.amazon.com/Synology-America-DiskStation-Attached-DS214/dp/B00G6AX604/ref=sr_1_7?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1412957733&sr=1-7&keywords=SYNOLOGY


----------

